# Wanted: AMF Roadmaster Boy's Jet Pilot bicycle



## warrensibley (Mar 7, 2019)

Anyone have an AMF Roadmaster Boy's Jet Pilot bicycle they would like to sell?


----------



## Junkman Bob (Mar 8, 2019)

Any pictures of one


----------



## warrensibley (Mar 10, 2019)

Here are pictures of one on the Cabe years ago:

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/amf-roadmaster-jet-pilot.53540/


----------



## Junkman Bob (Mar 10, 2019)

Ok I believe mine is a eldorado  ...copper tone in color ... pretty cool bike tho


----------



## warrensibley (Mar 11, 2019)

Nice bike - cool chain guard. A little later style than the one I am looking for, I think. The specific style I'm looking for can be seen on the CABE link I listed in my earlier response to another person.


----------



## Pete1wray (Apr 3, 2019)

There is a rough one at a Charlotte NC estate sale this coming seeking. See https://www.estatesales.net/NC/Charlotte/28213/2160681


----------



## warrensibley (Apr 5, 2019)

Thanks for the info. Can't imagine how you found it. It's a girl's and I'm looking for a boy's, but it's always good to get a look at one.


----------

